# gti vs 350z



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

can a Z with just intake and exhaust beat my gti (mods in sig below) from a roll and/or stop?
thanks


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought w/ the hpfp flash, you should be f***ing schooling the 350.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: gti vs 350z (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_can a Z with just intake and exhaust beat my gti (mods in sig below) from a roll and/or stop?
thanks


Why dont you just go to the track and find out? I mean really , Anything could hapeen you miss shift .

Dont Street Race / Post dumb **** like this http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

the new 370z is schooling a lot of ****, that new VQ35HR motor is a beast.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i was wondering cuz a guy wanted to run a bit and some how got me on both, i just dont see how with only intake and exhaust. cant stage 1 gti's pull on Z's?
sorry im just dumbfounded


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Vdub'07)*

my g35 would have pwned a stock gti but my a3 will at least hold up with that thing, and it was 280whp all motor.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (JLT)*

well he was about a car length ahead from a stop and about a half a car from a roll, its the only z that didnt fade in my mirrors so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to that z i guess.


----------



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

i never raced one but i know it will beat a g35 with the same mods


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (07veedub)*

Stock vs stock 350Z wins, but if you're stage II or more than you have a chance considering you have grip. The one to watch out for is a decently maintained 300zx twin turbo or the newer 370Z.
If the 350Z has the plenum spacer upgrade, plus exhaust and intake, I'd say Stage II GTI would have a harder time. The spacer is probably the Z's single best upgrade without going forced induction. I owned a 350Z, and performed the spacer upgrade last and wish I did it first. It did a lot for the engine and how much more strongly it pulled. If I remember correctly it added about 14 RWHP alone.


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

I have a 350Z as well and It pulls hard up top but IDK what would win.(assuming we are on a track) I've never run the two cars together.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit34)*

There are a lot of nuances with the Z to consider if you really are going to race one. I think the 2003 was the lightest of all the Zs and the 6MT has 13 extra HP that the 5AT doesn't have. Plus I found the Z a little more challenging to shift from first if you aren't experienced with it. So I think it's possible for a GTI to beat a Z, but it all really just depends on a number of variables. The thing to remember is that the Z has nearly 100 more HP and weighs about the same as the GTI, so that's why I think Stage II or more is a must.


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

I have golf pirelli edition DSG + remap and no other mods. Dyno tested 310hp and 350nm, 350z can't beat me. 
So if you have around 280-300hp, I think that 350z is not going to beat you.


----------



## n19811978 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*

Vee-Dubs Nevah LOOSE!!!! LOL Just race him (on the track of course). See what happens. I was able to walk 350's all day with my chipped 1.8T, haven't had the pleasure with my 2.0T yet. 
-Nick-


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

i usually dont have a problem with them but this one with "just intake and exhaust" (says the owner) pulled on me to about half to full car length


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (kpiskin)*



kpiskin said:


> There are a lot of nuances with the Z to consider if you really are going to race one. I think the 2003 was the lightest of all the Zs and the 6MT has 13 extra HP that the 5AT doesn't have. QUOTE]
> I raced my buddies 2003 350Z 6MT with a Wolf CAI. I roasted him from a roll & a dig. The newer Z's are def faster than they were in 2003.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

The 370z is probably definitely faster, but if you put a stock 2008 350Z against a stock 2003 350Z, I am certain the older one would win. The newer Zs are a couple hundred lbs heavier and really don't have much more power although the VQ35 engine was improved in 2006. I could be wrong, but this was a major bone of contention in the my350z.com forums.


----------



## blackoutbeast (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

interesting question i asked the same about a month ago.
i got the same setup Stage II+ and i ran my friends 07 350Z with twin intakes and exhaust. here is the interesting part. he got a whole 2 cars on me when i was just stage II from about 30-120 i got the fuel pump upgrade and we ran again. we were literally dead even and when i say even i mean neck-neck. with me slowly inching after 100. we started from 40. if i was DSG i think i would have gotten a car on him.
shows how much improvement a fuel pump can do for you. i have never been more happy....stage II+ is the way to go. only way to beat most cars out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you got the water meth kit too so i dont see how you wouldnt win unless your a horrible driver. with Fuel pump stage II+ and meth kit you will walk a modded one easily


_Modified by blackoutbeast at 11:12 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_The 370z is probably definitely faster, but if you put a stock 2008 350Z against a stock 2003 350Z, I am certain the older one would win. The newer Zs are a couple hundred lbs heavier and really don't have much more power although the VQ35 engine was improved in 2006. I could be wrong, but this was a major bone of contention in the my350z.com forums.
Its the 07s and up you gotta watch out for.


----------



## Markg1609 (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha Funny dawg. First of all..since the turbo kicks in at about 2,000 rpm. Your tires run on you due to the massive torque to pounds ratio...if the tires didn't skidd on you..and you accelerated hiting the gas right from the start...youd have a chance to beat him..or tie..because my STOCK 2012 gti..raced a 2005 gti with an intake ...and my headlights were at his back..very close....so your gti can beat a Z.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Markg1609 said:


> Haha Funny dawg. First of all..since the turbo kicks in at about 2,000 rpm. Your tires run on you due to the massive torque to pounds ratio...if the tires didn't skidd on you..and you accelerated hiting the gas right from the start...youd have a chance to beat him..or tie..because my STOCK 2012 gti..raced a 2005 gti with an intake ...and my headlights were at his back..very close....so your gti can beat a Z.



Wait a minute here... I see what you did.....

FIRST POST FAIL!


----------



## Markg1609 (Apr 13, 2012)

Aha actions speak louder than words. But yeah. gti's are underestimated. Even though they have a k03 stock turbo. they can pull


----------



## Markg1609 (Apr 13, 2012)

xtravbx said:


> Wait a minute here... I see what you did.....
> 
> FIRST POST FAIL!


and homie...it can beat a Z with an intake, and an exhaust. ;p


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

No no you don't get it. You resurrected a zombie thread!

Is this myfastgti.com or something?? Where am I??


----------



## Markg1609 (Apr 13, 2012)

xtravbx said:


> No no you don't get it. You resurrected a zombie thread!
> 
> Is this myfastgti.com or something?? Where am I??


Haha i just looked up gti vs 350z cus i recently got a 2012 gti xDO


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Markg1609 said:


> Haha i just looked up gti vs 350z cus i recently got a 2012 gti xDO



Enjoy the car. I love my Mark5.

You probably want to hang out in the TSI forums, not so much the FSI. But no big deal.


----------



## Markg1609 (Apr 13, 2012)

xtravbx said:


> Enjoy the car. I love my Mark5.
> 
> You probably want to hang out in the TSI forums, not so much the FSI. But no big deal.


wheres tsi forums?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1081-2.0-TSI-and-TFSI-Engine-Forum


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

u should be able to beat him i raced a couple of them when i was stg2 pluse never lost to one....now tih ko4 i raced a 370 and was a good race till about 80 then it was bye bye got him by about 2 lenghts


----------

